# Questions



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Does this forum have a purpose? Can anybody explain what that purpose might be? 😁 

This forum died so long ago that it no longer has a pungent odor. And Shane, I'm still waiting for my chicken dinner.

Merry Birth of Christ day y'all. 💝


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Like anything else in life, you have to find your own purpose.

Merry Christmas, good sir


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This level of the forum is probably for any waters not covered in the sub-forms. It also organizes the subforms by year / winter keeping down the clutter. Would you rather have a ton of per lake ice reports on the general fishing forum?

The subforms hopefully get updated ice reports on a regular basis.

-DallanC


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Is my link glitching or is the 2021-22 season sub-forum missing?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It's missing. 

I looked at starting on but I don't have the permissions to do it in the format that it had been done. 

I asked down in the moderator forum but didn't get any answers...I'll try again.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thx Critter, appreciate the effort!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

We got it set up. 

The more popular areas are on the bottom of the Ice Conditions and second page.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thx for the work getting it setup, Critter!


----------

